# chrony question



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just recieved an f-1 chronogroph so I can read the speed of my bullets. its the same exact one I see on youtube that bill hays and other people use for their slingshots. Anyway I keep getting error readings and half the time it doesnt even read anything, not even error. I tried looking on the internet but couldnt find a solution. I played with lighting shot directly over the chronogrph Shot different size steel and lead balls. I cant get any results. I started shooting so close to the sensor that I knicked it and that was the only time I got a fps reading. What is going on? I just unboxed the chrony I am unimpressed with it but on youtube other people arnt' having a problem. Please help anything I can try will help


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It will not work under florescent light for one. It dose not work well in direct sun light. That is what the diffusers are for. Works really well on a cloudy day. What is the light situation you were using it in?????


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I was using it indoor basement with regular lights thatight be the problem? Thanx can opener I'll try it outdoors


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

PROPS to CANOPENER. Thank you man. I was pretty discouraged with my chronograph. When I bought the chronograph what I had in mind was, "shoot all day in the basement getting projectile speeds with various ammo and band set ups re-using the same ammo", you know "life is good" But when I couldnt get any readings and it was error after error I wanted to light a bon fire and watch it melt LOL. After I moved the chronograph outdoors I started to get reading. still more errors then I want but hey, at least I could get reading once in a while. Once again canopener YOUR THE MAN!  I guess my next question is what type of ligh bulbs can I put in to eliminate this problem so that I can shoot in the basement. going outside is kinda not an option right now I'd have to wait till spring to start using my chrony


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I found my one had the same problems inside with artificial light. Battery powered lights like LED night lights would work best in conjunction with the diffuser stalk things. The light kit you can get to go with the F1 is pretty much that kind of thing.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks ash I seen an order form but I didnt look through it. I'm going to order the light fixture now lol, i hope I dont have to jump in too deep into this chrony buisness. Shoot my wallet is so light im surpised it hasnt started floating away yet


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah they're funny things Chrony's. I've only used the diffuses once as I find them a bit fiddly plus I'm in the UK where it's not necessarily sunny most of the time. I get the odd error but generally it works fine. Saying that the diffuses do help you shoot it more accurately through the sensors.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

lol, I started shooting so close to the sensors in the middle I heard a nick on one of my shots. I think i ever so gently grazed the chrony lol. still got an error reading :banghead:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I and many others here have made protectors for the chrony. Mine is a piece of 1/4" lexan that I bent and it bolts on the bottom and comes up in front to protect the chrony from erroneous shots.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

UPDATE: Got some LED lights and rigged it on the chrony with rubber bands and now the chrony is working 75%+ of the time. thank you all. WOW! There is a lot of knowledge on this forum. I couldn't come up with anything on google, asked the question on here..BOOM, got the answer. Since I joined the slingshotforum I've gotten answers that worked to all my questions. thank you ALL.


----------

